# Tales of Knights and Nitwits, episode 1



## thaddeus6th (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey, kids. The first episode of Tales of Knights and Nitwits, a new comic expertly* drawn by me is now up:

Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits – Episode 1

It's light-hearted comedy, and in episode one we encounter our heroic protagonist, and his less-than-impressed boss. Episode two will be out in a week.

*Not in a legally binding sense.


----------

